# What have you found while riding?



## TylerSmith (9 Oct 2019)

If you've been riding bikes for awhile, there's a good chance that you have found something while on your ride. Some of the things that I have stopped to pick off the ground are....


2 iPad Minis
iPhone
$10
Wrench & Hammer.
I recently made a video of some of the things that I and others have found while riding. 


View: https://youtu.be/pqDiX6G_g8k


*What have you found while riding around?*


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2019)

A shoe with a foot still in it.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (9 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> A shoe with a foot still in it.


No sock?


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2019)

Yellow Saddle said:


> No sock?


Quite possible, I didn't look that close.


----------



## MontyVeda (9 Oct 2019)

I found my way back once.


----------



## Oldbloke (9 Oct 2019)

My neighbour laying in a deep ditch "tired & emotional" after a heavy session on the calvados.


----------



## raleighnut (9 Oct 2019)

Lots of Spanners, a Hammer and once a metal shafted 'digging' Shovel


----------



## fossyant (9 Oct 2019)

A huge stash of calculators whilst on my paper round (on the bike) - collected what I could carry and let the police know - they'd been stolen from my high school.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Oct 2019)

Peace and tranquility


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Oct 2019)

On my paper round 45 years ago, a very large carrier bag crammed full of gentleman’s special interest magazines.

Another day, in a very large puddle, a pink rubber dildo floating in it.

And on another paper round, filling in for holiday cover, a tobacco tin with a Zippo lighter, £5.00 and some change.


----------



## C R (9 Oct 2019)

I thought there was already a thread on this subject in the cafe.


----------



## Reynard (9 Oct 2019)

All I've found is 20p and a spanner.


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2019)

C R said:


> I thought there was already a thread on this subject in the cafe.





Goldfang said:


> Dont think this has been done before! what is the oddest/ most useful/valuable thing you have found laying in the road on your commute to work. This came to me upon seeing the second childs pottie in as many weeks in the middle of the road on my way to work. Why do you only see odd shoes never a pair? To date, some of my fids have been as follows-
> A junior hacksaw, then a week later, a large hacksaw in the same spot?
> A 'Snap-on' burglars type crowbar/ jemmy (brand new)
> A five pound note!
> ...


----------



## C R (9 Oct 2019)

I was looking for it in the café, that's why I couldn't find it. Thanks.


----------



## slowmotion (10 Oct 2019)

CarlP said:


> On my paper round 45 years ago, a very large carrier bag crammed full of gentleman’s special interest magazines.
> 
> Another day, in a very large puddle, a pink rubber dildo floating in it.
> 
> And on another paper round, filling in for holiday cover, a tobacco tin with a Zippo lighter, £5.00 and some change.


Hedge porn is rarer than white dog poo these days.
I nearly found a £20 note while waiting at a red light in four lanes of rush hour traffic on the south side of Hammersmith Broadway. It was only five feet in front of me but I figured that I would be squashed by a mass of traffic if I got off the bike to snaffle it if the lights changed.


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2019)

The silver from a burglary on a church.
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-things-you-find-while-cycling.143019/


----------



## Algarvecycling (10 Oct 2019)

Many years ago, I found a body on my cycle to school. (South Africa). Told my Mum. She called the Police, body was collected - stabbing, presumed theft of wages the night before - and I was sent off to school with a note from the Police as to why I was late...

Last Sunday Club MTB ride we found a young eagle on the ground, took it to the local Police station who called in the RSPCA-equivalent here.


----------



## Brandane (10 Oct 2019)

Myself.


----------



## johnblack (10 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> A shoe with a foot still in it.


Are you in Canada ? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salish_Sea_human_foot_discoveries


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Oct 2019)

That I wasn't as fit as I thought I was.


----------



## delb0y (10 Oct 2019)

I found a driver's licence. Took it back to the owner as it had the address on there, whereupon they snatched it out of my hand, slammed the door, and that was that.

Found a multi-tool, once, too. (three four)

And loads of dead badgers.


----------



## Skanker (10 Oct 2019)

I found a multi-tool today, it’s like a Swiss Army knife with a hammer!


----------



## Threevok (10 Oct 2019)

a burned out motorbike
a £20 note
a dead body


----------



## Reynard (10 Oct 2019)

Oh, I forgot.

Half a hundredweight of potatoes...


----------



## Blue Hills (10 Oct 2019)

CarlP said:


> On my paper round 45 years ago, a very large carrier bag crammed full of gentleman’s special interest magazines.


even if you hadn't mentioned the 45 years that find would date you.

I don't remember finding anything apart from the odd bounced off broken light.


----------



## johnblack (10 Oct 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> even if you hadn't mentioned the 45 years that find would date you.


Not on a ride but I found a box full in a cupboard in the archive where I worked when I was 16. I put them in large brown envelopes and posted them home over a few days. Sold the Razzles and Fiestas to my mates and kept the Club Internationals.


----------



## Blue Hills (10 Oct 2019)

you worked in a soft porn archive?

I fear thread drift here - friends when I was young sometimes confessed to finding theirv dad's stash in the garage.

Might have explained their fondness for car/bike fettling.
edit - am intrigued by the posting home - were you such a dodgy cove that you were routinely searched on coming home?


----------



## Milzy (10 Oct 2019)

God


----------



## Blue Hills (10 Oct 2019)

Milzy said:


> God


Crossing yourself?
Oh forgive us oh father.
Tis a sinful sinful world.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Oct 2019)

Handbag


----------



## Blue Hills (10 Oct 2019)

Oh had a think.
At the risk of more godly exclamations, i did on a folding bike trip up an apparent empty eu funded dead end facility realise that i had strayed into an italian gay dogging spot.


----------



## johnblack (11 Oct 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> you worked in a soft porn archive?
> 
> I fear thread drift here - friends when I was young sometimes confessed to finding theirv dad's stash in the garage.
> 
> ...


I worked at the County Council, their archive was in the nuclear air raid shelter, I reckon the caretaker left his stash there as it wasn't really in much use and he had keys for everything. I didn't want to walk through the building with large brown envelopes of pron and the post room was nearer the archive than my office, plus I was first home so no questions at home from my parents about suspicious packages. Worked a treat.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (11 Oct 2019)

Oldbloke said:


> My neighbour laying in a deep ditch "tired & emotional" after a heavy session on the calvados.



Raw. A guy I worked with did this but broke a rib in the process. The village was snowed in but he still decided to drive himself to A&E inebriated. He misdiagnosed himself as having a heart attack rather than a bust rib according to his wife. He crashed on a perfectly straight road and died soon after.


----------



## Blue Hills (11 Oct 2019)

johnblack said:


> I worked at the County Council, their archive was in the nuclear air raid shelter, I reckon the caretaker left his stash there as it wasn't really in much use and he had keys for everything. I didn't want to walk through the building with large brown envelopes of pron and the post room was nearer the archive than my office, plus I was first home so no questions at home from my parents about suspicious packages. Worked a treat.


thanks for the interesting insight into armageddon planning


----------



## PK99 (11 Oct 2019)

A body floating in a canal.


----------



## hoopdriver (11 Oct 2019)

I found a new career - a long solo cycling trek I made through the Australian outback led to a three-part series in National Geographic and from there a twenty year career trotting the globe writing and shooting for the magazine.


----------



## johnblack (11 Oct 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> thanks for the interesting insight into armageddon planning


I'd imagine it would get pretty boring down there. There was probably enough grot to get through a few years kicking your heals, especially if you read the articles.


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Oct 2019)

Recently I found a pretty good Lezyne pump. I considered it fair exchange from the Fairy of Lost Things for the similar but not identical Lezyne pump that I had lost a couple of months earlier.


----------



## nonowt (11 Oct 2019)

Stopping to put on my arm warmers on my Sunday ride, I spotted this curious jar by a farmer's gate. The message inside reads "Someone please p**s in here I'm thirsty. Thanks."








I didn't oblige.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (11 Oct 2019)

A dead polish man, I didn't know at the time, he'd washed up and looked like a rock on the beach. All over papers next day


----------



## Slioch (11 Oct 2019)

Keeping up the porn theme, I've found many "grumble" mags (many years ago though), and just a few months ago I found a dogging site in a lay-by just off the A19 north of York.


----------



## Blue Hills (11 Oct 2019)

Truly us cyclists seem to be trawling the underbelly.
(Am intrigued by the term grumble mags. Wot on earth is the derivation of that?


----------



## Blue Hills (11 Oct 2019)

Oh hang on.
On a guided london bike ride one bright sunday afternoon we all apparently passed some naked woman being photographed near the thames. May have been more going on - innocent me never saw it but everyone else seemed to. Later discovered that was a dogging sPot, though at night of course.
I see a grubby theme here and can't help wondering if this is why some cyclists favour insanely bright torch beams.


----------



## Slioch (11 Oct 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> (Am intrigued by the term grumble mags. Wot on earth is the derivation of that?



I read it in Viz. It's rhyming slang. I won't type it here, but I'm sure it's Googleable


----------



## Skanker (11 Oct 2019)

Slioch said:


> I read it in Viz. It's rhyming slang. I won't type it here, but I'm sure it's Googleable


It’s Cockney rhyming slang for the word my mum detests, grumble and grunt. 
Hint: the mags are full of them.
Google shouldn’t be needed now!


----------



## silva (12 Oct 2019)

I pick up broken cable ties on the roads to repair shoes with.
And those blue buffer pads (kinda polystyrene?) they use to protect glass/windows during transport, handy for ex to put between bags and rack/frame so that paint doesn't get worn off / aluminium doesn't wear off by the bags.
And some other stuff, parts of mudguards, inner tubes, bolts, nuts, ... Sometimes a duck hit by traffic. I eat... err wait I take these home to treat their wounds then send them back in the air.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (12 Oct 2019)

Lots of empty CO2 canisters.


----------



## raleighnut (12 Oct 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Lots of empty CO2 canisters.





I suspect the canisters may have contained a different gas, although maybe 'dogging sites' and whipped cream go together


----------



## Skanker (12 Oct 2019)

Found a football this morning, not entirely sure how you lose a football miles from a playing field, but the dog is very happy destroying it.


----------



## Blue Hills (12 Oct 2019)

A bit surprised not to see @biggs682 on here, what with all his dark early morning rides. Would gave thought he'd come across/seen some interesting stuff. Maybe he's sworn to silence.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Oct 2019)

I like watching the party goers make their way home


----------



## raleighnut (12 Oct 2019)

biggs682 said:


> I like watching the party goers make their way home


Often referred to as 'The Walk Of Shame'


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Oct 2019)

My bus route starts at 7a.m. Almost a migration of shame at that point in the day.


----------



## johnblack (14 Oct 2019)

Two other things that often appear on the side of roads are the single shoe and the bottle of Coke half filled with Irn Bru.


----------



## gavroche (14 Oct 2019)

About 2 years ago, I found a £10 note but nothing since then.


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Oct 2019)

Early one Sunday morning I found a roll of wallpaper still in its cellophane wrapping. 
On another occasion a " SnapOn" 10mm combination spanner in pristine condition.


----------



## Smudge (14 Oct 2019)

Think i've mentioned this before on here.....
I found a bag of marijuana, individually smaller amounts pre wrapped inside ready for street dealing.


----------



## crossfire (14 Oct 2019)

Not on the road but on a colleagues bus, a bag with marijuana and papers etc in, was handed in at the depot as "lost property". reported to police (one of the inspectors was a Special), guy phoned up and came in to claim it! Needless to say the boys in blue were waiting.


----------



## Randomnerd (14 Oct 2019)

Out and about locally I stumble across: dead deer; dead badgers; dead rabbits; dead pheasants; quantities of vegetables. 
When I stop in the rural edgelands of some northern town I invariably find: a spanner; a pair of pliers; underwear; tubular foam pipe insulation; an England flag; one glove; one work boot; a sweater stained with silicone sealant. 
The hedgerows are sieves for this modern archaeology, the verges great collages of discarded food cartons. This is England: one armed fried chicken munching, nationalist sloths apparently free and easy with their trade tools, gunning down wildlife in the dead of night.


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Oct 2019)

On my wife's commute into work she passes a trading estate with the usual stores ( DFS, Curry's, Carpet Wright etc) 
Then they built a Macdonalds with a " Drive Through Restaurant " 

It didn't take long before the empty food and drink containers started appearing in the hedges and littering the cycle paths, gradually creeping further and further up the roads. 

It really does wind me up, it is a deliberate act to turn the environment into an untidy sh*t hole. 

My solution is three fold:

First offence - a public Tazering until they have lost control of their bowels and then they have to walk home in their sh*t stained clothing. 

Second Offence - as above but their vehicle is crushed and they are charged for its disposal. 

Third Offence - Deportation to Australia

So what do others think? Perhaps the punishment for the third offence is a tad harsh?


----------



## Mark68 (14 Oct 2019)

Pliers long and short nose, still got them been quite hady.
Wallet x3 different days all returned with contents cos i'm nice.
Rack cyclebag with waterproofs house keys wallet and phone. Arranged to meet at a castle and returned them to relieved owners.
All the usual fast food outlet rubbish which is really annoying. Bet they wouldn't just dump it in their own garden
Also has anyone notice all the rubbish on the A1 near clumber park. Saw it all a while ago. Makes me despair


----------



## Gixxerman (14 Oct 2019)

Tenkaykev said:


> On my wife's commute into work she passes a trading estate with the usual stores ( DFS, Curry's, Carpet Wright etc)
> Then they built a Macdonalds with a " Drive Through Restaurant "....


Same thing at my P+R bus stop, which is outside a KFC. Nearly every morning there is rubbish all over the carpark and pavement. The maddening thing is that there are 2 bins, one at each end of the car park and no more than a 10m walk from anywhere in the carpark. However the lazy ****ers can't be arsed to get out their shoot-box Corsa's and the like to put their shoot in the bin. Drives me ****ing crazy. Sorry, rant over.


----------



## snorri (15 Oct 2019)

A Mole Grip, a £20 note, a lamp you put on your head held by an elastic strap, a caravan, a boat on a trailer, ropes, a paint brush, a pair of gents trousers, and today a total of 68 bottles and cans.


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2019)

Tenkaykev said:


> On my wife's commute into work she passes a trading estate with the usual stores ( DFS, Curry's, Carpet Wright etc)
> Then they built a Macdonalds with a " Drive Through Restaurant "
> 
> It didn't take long before the empty food and drink containers started appearing in the hedges and littering the cycle paths, gradually creeping further and further up the roads.
> ...


I take it that's something you've never had happen to you. Having first got as rid of as much as possible


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Oct 2019)

On the subject of rubbish, the lanes just to the East of Swanley seem to be the centre of the Kent fly-tipping industry. It's hideous.

On the subject of fast food waste, it's easy (and not wrong) to point the finger at the litterbugs, but the real responsibility lies with the vendors.


----------



## jongooligan (15 Oct 2019)

One of those screw in tent pegs for hard ground. Glad I was using a saddlebag as I wouldn't have felt safe carrying it in a pocket. Found another still in the ground on a pitch we'd been allocated. Dead handy - I've got four now.


----------



## Pale Rider (15 Oct 2019)

Tenkaykev said:


> On another occasion a " SnapOn" 10mm combination spanner in pristine condition.



Popular size, so that was a lucky find.

I found an 11mm combination spanner.

Not entirely useless, it's the size used on what I believe is called an F plug, which sits on the end of satellite TV aerial leads.


----------



## captain nemo1701 (16 Oct 2019)

On the Bristol Railway Path, I've found numerous single gloves, a child's bike frame, fly-tipped mattresses & fridges, a CRT computer monitor and recently, a 1000cc stolen BMW motorbike.


----------



## randynewmanscat (17 Oct 2019)

A burgled mansion (paper round and quite a tale), an entire hedgehog family splatted in the exact places they got crushed by a vehicle with double rear wheels (tears for that one), £80 in ten pound notes, a pallet when I had no lights on a moonless night in the middle of nowhere. Some gravel that I tried to outsmart near home, the gravel won the bout and cost me several teeth. A milk tanker driver hanging upside down in his cab on the Cat and Fiddle road, easy on those turns in the winter you drivers!


----------



## randynewmanscat (17 Oct 2019)

Mark68 said:


> Pliers long and short nose, still got them been quite hady.
> Wallet x3 different days all returned with contents cos i'm nice.
> Rack cyclebag with waterproofs house keys wallet and phone. Arranged to meet at a castle and returned them to relieved owners.
> All the usual fast food outlet rubbish which is really annoying. Bet they wouldn't just dump it in their own garden
> Also has anyone notice all the rubbish on the A1 near clumber park. Saw it all a while ago. Makes me despair


Some years ago I spent a week at a house in the Abernethy forest near Boat of Garten, clean air and clean roads with no litter, hardly met a soul in one week of snowy tranquillity. When we left I stopped for a leak at a lay-by on the road south of Aviemore that links to the A9. For modesty I climbed over the armco and wandered down a small bank and into a tidal stretch of PET bottles, cans, packets, used nappies, you name it.
It was as though the bubble had burst for me, 30 minutes earlier filling peanut feeders before leaving and taking a last look at many red squirrels swinging from the feeders in an unspoilt landscape. I got back in the car and the wife asked me why the long face, "nothing, just thinking I'll miss the place". I did not want to spoil it for her.
Where I live now there is no litter, there is hardly a scrap of it in the nearest town of 85,000 inhabitants.
I have a rant to add, I have met people who suggested that council employees would not be in work if it where not for litter, bizarre reasoning for bizarre times. I am sure there are better things to spend your council tax money on than clearing up deliberately discarded waste.


----------



## andrew_s (30 Oct 2019)

I found a partridge asleep in the middle of the road one time. It didn't wake up until I'd ridden right past it twice, parked the bike, walked over, and picked it up.

On the same basis, I found a barn owl sitting in the road last Thursday, only about 100 m from where the partridge had been 2 or 3 years before. It was awake enough to evade capture by flying 5 yards down the road when I made as if to pick it up. Either sick, or been stunned by a car, I should guess. No sign of it, or feathers, the following evening.


----------



## Tom B (1 Nov 2019)

A couple of wallets,
A driving licence
A couple of lost dementia patients - One several times
Numerous bike lights ( makes up for loosing some)
Shaggers, lots of shaggers - one couple in particular were regulars in an out of the way walkers carpark - I think he had a pickup truck so was able to drive over the exit crocodile teeth in the opposite direction to get onto the carpark at night.They even used to say hi, or wave if they had their mouth full. 

A still vibrating rampant rabbit


----------



## Blue Hills (1 Nov 2019)

Tom B said:


> A still vibrating rampant rabbit


We need to know what those batteries were - they sound good.


----------



## Tom B (1 Nov 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> We need to know what those batteries were - they sound good.



Cant answer that one. It was on a country lane in the middle of nowhere just over a crest and around a corner. I didn't believe what id seen so went back for a look. Kicked it into the hedge/verge. Surprisingly it had gone the following night! Obviously missed by someone. 

I told a mate about it who asked "was it warm?" and "did you sniff it"...... Grim. ( and I dont know and no i didnt)


----------



## Chromatic (7 Nov 2019)

Found a brand new Irwin 14 inch hand saw yesterday.


----------



## clid61 (8 Nov 2019)

Peace


----------



## Tom B (8 Nov 2019)

Yesterday's finds were a butty box with butties crisps and boiled eggs in it (binned).

And a M&S girt card, once I've tried to reunite that with its owners I'll see if there is any credit on it.


----------



## captain nemo1701 (13 Nov 2019)

On the _Tales from Today's_ commute thread, I recently came across two large stolen BMW motorbikes on my cyclepath commute. One crashed, the other thoughtfully parked on it's prop stand by the thieves.


----------



## Arjimlad (13 Nov 2019)

A large ginger cat, dead in the road out in the countryside. Placed reverently on the verge on Monday. It was still there this morning.


----------



## Reynard (13 Nov 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> A large ginger cat, dead in the road out in the countryside. Placed reverently on the verge on Monday. It was still there this morning.



If it's still there, it would be lovely if you could take it to the nearest vet, where they will scan for a chip and notify the owner. Someone has to be missing this guy xxx


----------



## Arjimlad (13 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> If it's still there, it would be lovely if you could take it to the nearest vet, where they will scan for a chip and notify the owner. Someone has to be missing this guy xxx


I realise that but I had no way of doing this on the bike. Probably a feral cat judging by the location. I'm keeping an eye out on local missing pet pages for any likely candidates though.


----------



## Sunny Portrush (13 Nov 2019)

I once found a bike and toyed with the idea of cycling my own bike one handed whilst holding the other. And then about 100 yards later, I found another much better one but by that stage I was beginning to think that they had been pinched and hastly dumped so I rang the rozzers who came and picked them up. 

I asked about a month later if they had been returned to their rightful owners and they had so I feel suitably happy.


----------



## Quadratica (17 Nov 2019)

I found a new red-light district......I wasn't looking, honestly!


----------



## roley poley (13 Jan 2020)

on the towpath, a load of fishing line wound tightly in my cogs and jockey wheels


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Jan 2020)

Found a café yesterday


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jan 2020)

Happiness and enjoyment


----------



## Globalti (14 Jan 2020)

When I was about 15 I cycled 7 miles each way to work in somebody's garden (now a famous RHS garden) and somewhere along the way I found a cow's head in a ditch. It had a hole in its temple. I used to stop most days and stare at it while wondering how it got there.

Some lucky person found a brand-new Castelli rain cape that we gave GtiJunior for his birthday and he managed to lose from his pocket within about two miles of setting off. 🤬


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Jan 2020)

Globalti said:


> When I was about 15 I cycled 7 miles each way to work in somebody's garden (now a famous RHS garden) and somewhere along the way I found a cow's head in a ditch. It had a hole in its temple. I used to stop most days and stare at it while wondering how it got there.


Suicide?


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jan 2020)

The impression from this thread is that apart from other nocturnal activities the UK road network is strewn with corpses.



hoopdriver said:


> I found a new career - a long solo cycling trek I made through the Australian outback led to a three-part series in National Geographic and from there a twenty year career trotting the globe writing and shooting for the magazine.



I think I may have read those articles as a teenager. I certainly remember such a series when I was subscribed at about that time.



Tenkaykev said:


> Third Offence - Deportation to Australia
> 
> So what do others think? Perhaps the punishment for the third offence is a tad harsh?



A bit unfair on Australia.



snorri said:


> A Mole Grip, a £20 note, a lamp you put on your head held by an elastic strap, a caravan, a boat on a trailer, ropes, a paint brush, a pair of gents trousers, and today a total of 68 bottles and cans.



How did you get them home with a bike?


----------



## snorri (14 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> How did you get them home with a bike?


The caravan was quite a saga!


----------



## roley poley (14 Jan 2020)

when going down a hill at speed a sparrow flying out of a hedge trying to go through your front wheel and out the other side wont, what a mess and that was just in my shorts... sorry spuggy


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (14 Jan 2020)

snorri said:


> The caravan was quite a saga!


Like this?


----------



## Gixxerman (16 Jan 2020)

Grass snake, sadly runover and dead (warning graphic content)


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Jan 2020)

Found a pub last night


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Jan 2020)

Found that zigzagging across a road to make hill climbing easier really does work. 

I've previously ridden a longtail bike so I couldn't try that particular trick before.


----------



## Chris S (14 May 2020)

I found a Wilko rear light. I'd seen them in the shop but I didn't realize that one light in the pair was white and the other red. I was quite impressed by the amount of light it gave off. I don't know what battery life is like though.


----------



## Chris S (14 May 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Oh had a think.
> At the risk of more godly exclamations, i did on a folding bike trip up an apparent empty eu funded dead end facility realise that i had strayed into an italian gay dogging spot.


That happened to me on the beach in Barcelona.


----------



## Timtrain (22 May 2020)

False teeth... to be fair they weren’t really lost. Whilst on a group ride one Sunday morning a colleague came to a sudden stop, we did a u turn to hear our friend trying to say his teef had fell out. A few minutes of looking and someone announced they had found some. In the blink of eye our friend popped them in and announced that ”they would do” and promptly sprinted off. Didn’t see him for a few months after that, never did ask if they were his.


----------



## Chromatic (1 Dec 2020)

Following on from the handsaw I found a year ago the toolkit continues to grow, today I found a pair of pincers, look reasonable quality and quite good condition, obviously hadn't been on the roadside long at all.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Dec 2020)

Peace and quiet


----------



## snorri (1 Dec 2020)

In excess of 1,000 plastic bottles since March.


----------



## Mark68 (1 Dec 2020)

snorri said:


> In excess of 1,000 plastic bottles since March.


I'm surprised it's only a thousand. Well done though


----------



## Mark68 (1 Dec 2020)

Chromatic said:


> Following on from the handsaw I found a year ago the toolkit continues to grow, today I found a pair of pincers, look reasonable quality and quite good condition, obviously hadn't been on the roadside long at all.
> View attachment 561132


They seem to be a common find. I've found good quality ones.at different times.


----------



## Chromatic (1 Dec 2020)

Mark68 said:


> They seem to be a common find. I've found good quality ones.at different times.



Whilst it's good to find useful things like tools I would like to find something a little more exciting occasionally.


----------



## classic33 (1 Dec 2020)

Chromatic said:


> Whilst it's good to find useful things like tools *I would like to find something a little more exciting occasionally.*


Such as?


----------



## Blue Hills (1 Dec 2020)

Mark68 said:


> They seem to be a common find.


Really?
What the hell's going on down these innocent lanes?


----------



## Chromatic (1 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Such as?




A shoe with a foot still in it.


----------



## Electric_Andy (1 Dec 2020)

I was out biking once in the early 90's. We found a huge mobile phone, it had belonged to a hot air balloon company and dropped out of one of their team's land rovers who were chasing the ballon to pick it up when it landed. First thing I did was phone mum to report that I'd found it. After a while they drove past and it was returned to them. I hardly knew how to work the newfangled thing


----------



## classic33 (1 Dec 2020)

Chromatic said:


> A shoe with a foot still in it.


Be careful what you wish for.
The police station may not be as close.


----------



## snorri (1 Dec 2020)

Mark68 said:


> I'm surprised it's only a thousand. Well done though


There were also 913 alu cans and 114 glass bottles


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Dec 2020)

I found a pub, went in, and blow me down found an unlimited supply of beer.


----------



## fossyant (1 Dec 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> I found a pub, went in, and blow me down found an unlimited supply of beer.



See plenty of pubs, rode past at least 6. All shut ! It will be a bonus to see one 'open'.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Dec 2020)

This morning I found a car stuck in a ditch with a grumpy driver stomping about.

Said car was on a bit of road that is closed to traffic but favoured by certain drivers as a way to avoid a couple of villages that are known for traffic jams so I wasn't very sympathetic.


----------



## Milzy (1 Dec 2020)

Riding with club lads over Marsden Moore one rainy Saturday there was a giant flesh coloured dildo at the road side but nobody claimed it.


----------



## Landsurfer (1 Dec 2020)

A Myrescough anvil, 80kg, at the edge of the road.
Pushed it out of sight, rode home, got truck and grandson, retrieved it, pride of place in my forge ....
Cant imagine how it got there .... it had been there for a long while judging by the foliage and overgrowth ...

Mine all mine ...


----------



## figbat (1 Dec 2020)

I don't recall finding much over many years of mostly MTB but this year I have picked up a nice compact Topeak pump and a Castelli hi-vis gilet thing.

The other day whilst walking a track that I often cycle I picked up a nearly-new roll of dog poo bags. I left them in a visible place though as I have no dog and I hoped it might encourage someone else to use them.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (1 Dec 2020)

During the summer I was out and found a broom head, one of the wide types, so I strapped it to my bike and took it home, meaning to buy a broom handle. A week or so later I was out and found a broom handle (about twenty miles from the broom head, so unlikely to be linked), took it home and now I have the Original Trigger's Broom! It's a really good width for sweeping the front.


----------



## Reynard (1 Dec 2020)

Recently... Potatoes (quite a few, so free chips and roasties) and onions by the side of the verge. One of the bonuses of living out here.

Not to mention apples and walnuts I've spotted in the hedgerows. Umm, and three walnut saplings...


----------



## Tail End Charlie (1 Dec 2020)

Again during the summer, I was cycling on the canal path going through the middle of Chester when I saw an Anker power bank and lead on the floor. Great I thought, that'll be handy, good make too and the lead would fit my phone, result!
Then I remembered a Deliveroo rider had crossed paths with me a hundred yards back and I guessed it must have been his, and his need was probably much greater than mine, so I picked it up and blasted back down the canal path and luckily (for him) I saw him as he was leaving the canal path but had to manoeuvre around a lock gate, which had slowed him down, so I could reunite him with it.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (1 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Recently... Potatoes (quite a few, so free chips and roasties) and onions by the side of the verge. One of the bonuses of living out here.
> 
> Not to mention apples and walnuts I've spotted in the hedgerows. Umm, and three walnut saplings...


Between us we have the makings of a tasty meal!!


----------



## Mark68 (1 Dec 2020)

snorri said:


> There were also 913 alu cans and 114 glass bottles


I don't know how people can just drop stuff without thinking. Makes me so cross.😡 Don't they notice litter laying around and think it looks awful


----------



## DCBassman (1 Dec 2020)

Mark68 said:


> Don't they notice litter laying around and think it looks awful


No, they are generally too dim and stupid...


----------



## classic33 (1 Dec 2020)

DCBassman said:


> No, they are generally too dim and stupid...


_"Someone else will pick it up."_


----------



## Reynard (1 Dec 2020)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Between us we have the makings of a tasty meal!!
> 
> View attachment 561161



Agreed... 

Some kind of casserole might be in order as with pheasants, it's pot luck whether you get a nice one or end up (quite literally) with a tough old bird...


----------



## macp (1 Dec 2020)

A kitten


----------



## macp (1 Dec 2020)

macp said:


> A kitten


I know put the little fella soaked & shivering in my panniers and got him to the RSPCA. Bonus he found a good home as well.


----------



## snorri (2 Dec 2020)

A couple of years ago I spotted a black compost bin in a deep ditch so not visible to anyone passing in a car. It reminded me of the compost bin lid I'd seen whilst beachcombing a few weeks before. I went back to retrieve the lid which had lain undisturbed and was pleasantly surprised to find it would fit the bin which was lying not far from my home so I was able to cycle home with the bin in one hand.
Operation success!


----------



## dodss (8 Dec 2020)

I road run as well as bike plus I am a Council Litter Hero and keep my village and nearby roads litter free. I do see a lot of stuff on the roads. I have picked up hammers, saws, spanners, two dildos ( at separate times,) knickers, pieces of timber. Two toilet bowls, old kitchen cupboards. Once a sack full of new jeans; I guessed from a shop burglary, unfortunately none were my size.
Two gay dogging sites complete with condoms in a bag attached to a tree.


----------



## taximan (9 Dec 2020)

Strangest thing I ever found was a hanging pub sign, a fibreglass black swan about 6 ft tall. It had been nicked from my then, local in Whitby. Goodness knows how they got it down without being seen in the middle of the town. I found it in a field about 10 miles away


----------



## HLaB (9 Dec 2020)

I must be un-observant I can't remember picking up anything of note. I've seen the usual litter/ illegal dumps but I certainly wouldn't pick up anything from them.


----------



## John482 (14 Dec 2020)

One of these things. The bottom light shade part is inflatable and this one had a hole in it. I cut that part off and used it for a few months, it finally quit.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (14 Dec 2020)

I found a builder's bucket a few weeks ago. I was cycling home late after a short cycling holiday between lockdowns. I strapped it to my bike and carried on. A little later on I stopped to turn on my rear light. I swung my leg over the bike, but forgot I had a big bucket there and my foot got caught in it, causing me to fall over, fortunately no-one was found to witness my embarrassment. It's a really useful bucket.


----------



## Johnno260 (15 Dec 2020)

Apart from all the trash which is worse than ever these daystools mainly.

The best I have found but it also was the one that caused me to almost stack my bike was a huge chisel.

Someone left 6ft fence panels in the road the other day as well just dumped during the night.


----------



## Mark68 (15 Dec 2020)

Tail End Charlie said:


> I found a builder's bucket a few weeks ago. I was cycling home late after a short cycling holiday between lockdowns. I strapped it to my bike and carried on. A little later on I stopped to turn on my rear light. I swung my leg over the bike, but forgot I had a big bucket there and my foot got caught in it, causing me to fall over, fortunately no-one was found to witness my embarrassment. It's a really useful bucket.


😂


----------



## Chromatic (17 Mar 2021)

Here's today's find, encountered on the A38 as I rode back from Berkeley after my trip there to photograph the church.






It's a 4.8m length of 4x2. It was laying diagonally across the cycle lane completely blocking it but luckily not sticking out into the main carriageway. I suppose I could have tried to bunny hop over it but I would probably ended up going arse over tit and getting run over and killed by the following traffic. I wisely stopped instead and moved it out of the way. You will be disappointed to learn I didn't bring it back on my bike, as I was less than a mile from home I chucked it onto the verge and came back in my car to fetch it.


----------



## T4tomo (17 Mar 2021)

taximan said:


> Strangest thing I ever found was a hanging pub sign, a fibreglass black swan about 6 ft tall. It had been nicked from my then, local in Whitby. Goodness knows how they got it down without being seen in the middle of the town. I found it in a field about 10 miles away


Missing - 1 Mucky Duck.


----------



## MontyVeda (17 Mar 2021)

Many years ago, I was riding home one night and hearing the distinctive sound of plastic on tarmac, I presumed I'd ridden over something made out of plastic. Got home to discover that that sound was my back light falling off... dang!

Some weeks later, a friend was telling me about his great little back light; it's bright and batteries last for ages, and best of all, it cost him nothing as he'd found it on Greyhound Bridge. "Where abouts?" I asked. "...near the end just before the bus stop??" I added. Yep, he'd found my back light.  (I did let him keep it)


----------

